# Convertir laser de llavero en laser destructor



## ars (May 21, 2007)

Hoy traigo otro viedito y este  es de como convertir un simple laser de llavero en un laser destructor.


----------



## anime4 (Jul 31, 2007)

interesante yo tengo un apuntador laser rojo muy diferente a ese, así que no se si tenga el componente numero 3 en la misma posición que el del video, deberías poner un esquema para poder interpretar.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 14, 2007)

este es diagrama.. pero claro la seguridad primero.. le adicione un control de tensión para ir aumentando la potencia del diodo láser sacado del lector de cd...recuerden que este diodo tiene 3 paticas vean el video bien y traten de identificalas... 

CUIDADO CON ESTE TIPO DE DISPOSITIVOS:

NO APUNTAR DIRECTA E INDIRECTAMENTE (ESPEJOS) A LOS OJOS O A PARTES SENSIBLES DEL CUERPO...
ESTE DIAGRAMA ES MERAMENTE INSTRUCTIVO.. 
NO ME HAGO RESPONSABLE POR LOS DAÑOS OCASIONADOS... 
PUEDE DEJAR CIEGA A UNA PERSONA...


----------



## Soylent_Green (Sep 15, 2007)

Con un láser rojo no conseguirás la misma potencia que un laser verde por el espectro cromático de la luz. El verde se encuentra más "centrado" en la escala, por lo que requiere más potencia y por ello consiguen tan fácilmente, al quemar el potenciómetro, hacer que "sea destructor".


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 6, 2007)

Alguien modifico un laser de una lector de CD o grabadora? saben que potencia se puede alcanzar?

En mi momentos de locura, hicimos aunque suene una perdida de tiempo placas impresas con una fresadora CNC didáctica, y tuvimos mucha precisión y fue muy simple hacerlo (hasta que le agarramos la mano). Y me pregunte si se podía modificar un láser que llegue a quemar o cortar el cobre, y hacer asi algo como un banco de fabricación de plaquetas.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 6, 2007)

el laser de una lectora es muy potente. segun en youtube (los videos de los gringos locos) tiene hasta 3 KM


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 6, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> el laser de una lectora es muy potente. segun en youtube (los videos de los gringos locos) tiene hasta 3 KM




woahh.tengo una lectora  desarmada por ahi, voy a intentar hacer algo y no quedarme ciego. Después lo subo.

Pero la posibilidad de cortar cobre esa en la que entra en duda.

Estoy buscando esos vídeos en youtube pero por ahora lo único que encuentro son laser tipo punteros de no mucha potencia. Si tenes el video a mano te lo agradezco.

Estaría muy bueno poder fabricar un tipo de cortadora laser controlada por cnc para hacer partes en madera o plástico o hacer placas. En si el desarrollo del cnc ya esta re desarrollado, encontras como hacerlos en todos lados y solamente serian dos ejes cosa que facilita mucho todo.

Actualizado: Por lo que estoy viendo, mis ideas seguirán en mi imaginación ya que no creo que estoy laser tengan la suficiente potencia como para contar algún material.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 6, 2007)

JoS182 tendria que pasar un buen rato escarbantando por que el video es super viejo. pero eso si, lo seguro es que con solo 3volt lograras reventar un globo y llegar bien lejos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 6, 2007)

El tema de cortar es muy complicado. El rayo no me parece lo suficientemente potente ni concentrado.
La madera no es practico cortarla con calor porque justamente se quema, tendría que ser muy pero muy potente para calcinar un poquito nomas, el plástico es más fácil pero el de las placas no derrite sino que quema. El cobre ni hablar. la temperatura seria demasiado alta y quemaría la placa, ademas que poco motivaría al cobre a separarse.
No creo que se pueda y menos con un laser modificado. pero si alguien lo logra que avise!
Una pregunta, anular el regulador no le quita vida al emisor laser?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 6, 2007)

creo que el regulador esta solo por seguridad. pero creo seria posible tu afirmamiento.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 6, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> El tema de cortar es muy complicado. El rayo no me parece lo suficientemente potente ni concentrado.
> La madera no es practico cortarla con calor proque justamente se quema, tendria uqe ser muy pero muy potente para calcinar un poquito nomas, el plástico es más facil pero el de las placas no derrite sino que quema. El cobre ni hablar. la temperatura seria demasiado alta y quemaria la placa, ademas que poco motivaría al cobre a separarse.
> No creo que se pueda y menos con un laser modificado. pero si alguien lo logra que avise!
> Una pregutna, anular el regulador no le quita vida al emisor laser?
> ...




Si creo que tenes toda la razon, pero hay que probar y como dice fogonazo hacer una guerra al estilo Star War.

Pero todabia tengo en mi mente esas cortadoras didácticas o chicas en la exposición  FIMAQH.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 7, 2007)

seria bueno que algun dia los electronicos solo metieramos el diseño y la maquina lo corte. SIN GASTAR MILLONES.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 7, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> seria bueno que algun dia los electronicos solo metieramos el diseño y la maquina lo corte. SIN GASTAR MILLONES.



Si muy bueno.

a esto me refiero.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2007)

Siguiendo con mi política actual de dar sugerencias para la destrucción masiva:
Existen dispositivos industriales de corte de alta potencia formados por racimos de led´s de baja potencia concentrados mediante un colimador óptico.
Si alguien pregunta, yo no dije nada


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 7, 2007)

tambien me habian dicho eso. que mediante dispositivos opticos se obtenia una potencia cudriplicada o mas partiendo de diodos laser de baja potencia (150 mW).


----------



## ELCHAVO (Oct 7, 2007)

el problema de esto es el peligro que posee un laser de estos.

se imaginan alumbrar a laguien en un ojo por accidente ?


saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 7, 2007)

sip. seria fatal. no solo para los ojos, sino tambien pra todo el cuerto por el cual pase el laser. ¿no existes gafas para este tipo de aplicaciones?


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 7, 2007)

Seria peligroso, pero si se trabaja con las medidas con cuidado y sin inconsciencia no creo que pase algo. Salvo que le tu hermanito quiera molestar a una de sus amiguitos y agarre el laser y le rebane un brazo. =P


que es un colimador optico?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 7, 2007)

checa la pagina
http://www.aavbae.net/bol4/colimado.htm


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 7, 2007)

Antes de experimentar con esto hay que comprar los elementos de seguridad básicos, un par de lentes ahumados y un bastón blanco. Les pueden ser de utilidad luego.  Saludos.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 7, 2007)

Cambiando de tema.yo si quiero quedar siego.como hago?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 7, 2007)

1.- consigue los diodos laser que traen las lectoras de CD
2-Ubica la posicion del anodo y catodo
3 Consiguete un colimador de laser
4 Juntalos
5.- y A QUEMAR


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 7, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> 1.- consigue los diodos laser que traen las lectoras de CD
> 2-Ubica la posicion del anodo y catodo
> 3 Consiguete un colimador de laser
> 4 Juntalos
> 5.- y A QUEMAR




Entube buscando por ahí y no encontré nada sobre como hacer o conseguir un colimador. Alguien tiene alguna idea?


Prometo utilizarlo solamente para desarrollos científicos

Para mi prender fuego un soldadito de plástico es para un fin cientifico, no?


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 8, 2007)

com? si yo tengo dos unidades de CD y DVD rotas . Me estas diciendo k las puedo convertir en un laser destructor  

lo malo son los peligros que tienen


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 9, 2007)

Los diodos laser presenter en las lectoras si son destructoras.
saludos jose_flash


----------



## totung (Oct 10, 2007)

Creo que son mas pontentes los de los CD-RW y DVD-RW


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 10, 2007)

Exacto. pero como dijo Fogonazo con un colimador se hace mas destructivo.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 10, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Exacto. pero como dijo Fogonazo con un colimador se hace mas destructivo.




Alguien tiene idea de como fabricar un colimador? lo busco lo busco pero no lo encuentro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

Comportense como buenos "Chicos" que son y dejen de fabricar armas de destruccion masiva.

1) El colimador no esta al alcance de cualquiera hacerlo
2) Para el enfoque de los led laser se necesita equipo especial tipo alineacion empalme fibra optica.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 10, 2007)

Es muy complicado pero el resultado es macabro. dejen de jugar con los laser. son peligrosos


----------



## gonpa (Oct 23, 2007)

Me intereso mucho el tema este de los laser mas aya de q soy locos de las armas y fabrico unas cuantas bombas temporizadas jeje bueno enserio me intereso por que yo tengo muchos problemas ala hora de cortas las placas ala medida de mi pcb y tengo una guillotina pero si o si rompe el costado cuando la usas .entonces se me ocurrió fabricar algo con un laser de lectora algo lo suficiente potente para cortar prolija la placa ni mas ni menos seria muy profesional y quedaría bien no lo creen?



si alguien se anima que me diga como hago la circuiteria y demás q yo lo armo que dicen se animan


----------



## fran_14 (Oct 23, 2007)

hola que es el colimador¿¿alguien me explica yu como se conecta tmb!grx


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2007)

Si fuera guarango diria dejense de "Joder" con el laser destructor, recuerden que los laser de los CD y DVD estan fuera del espectro visible, o sea no se ven, y jugando con estos van a lograr un buen rebote y "PUF ! " la retina del ojo de ustedes o del vecino.


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 12, 2007)

Y yo que creía que yo tenía ciertos niveles de locura nada más  que iluso 

Los lasers de las lectoras de CD son infrarojos, no se ven, pero los de las lectoras de DVD son rojos y SI se ven.
Y lo de hacer PCBs con ese metodo, me parece una locura. Primero se despegaría el cobre de la placa, luego se prendería fuego la placa, y luego con suerte, se chamuscaría el cobre 

Si algún loco quiere ver este libro, yo no se lo pase 
http://opr.pl/p1nk/anarchist_cookbook_v2004.pdf


----------



## laser (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola chequen este dato un la propiedad del láser es uniforme y no se dispersa es lo que provoca la excitación de los electrones y según la segunda ley de la termodinámica un láser en temperatura ambiente es capas de CORTAR EL ACERO ,
 claro que esto muy peligroso y hay que tener extremo cuidado pero no se funde y en metacafe
vi un video donde con un láser contaron no se si un pedazo de metal o plástico pero con lo que investigue el láser puede cortar el acero.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 12, 2007)

Por supuesto que eso es cierto, el problema es que el laser nunca es "del todo" uniforme ni del todo potente, ni del todo tan convergente como queremos que sea. Es como cuando quemas soldaditos de plastico con la lupa (si no lo han hehco haganlo ya) si enfocas bien achicharras lo que sea pero no siempre el sol brilla tanto ni nuestro pulso es tan bueno.
Saludos a todos.

(Llamado a la solidaridad: No hagan bebes, hagan todo lo previo pero salteen ese ultimo paso, si hay mas gente como nosotros en el mundo estamos fritos! ! ! !)


----------



## fcolora (Nov 12, 2007)

soy  nuevo y me intereso su  foro, se podría utilizar el láser para cortar el hielo de barra mas rápido, sin dañarlo, digo, que sea comestible.


----------



## laser (Nov 12, 2007)

ve checa debemos tener en cuenta que láser es utilizado ya hasta en cirujias para los OJOS. y párese ser que también el algunos casos sustituye las bisturí, no se si quieren un tipo de láser en especifico.http://html.rincondelvago.com/diodo-laser.html


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 12, 2007)

No se si se puede ajustar bien para cortar hielo, y no se si sera económico, pero hacerle al agua no le hace nada.
El laser es luz ni mas ni menos.
No esta ni cerca de ondas con radiación ionizante ni nada de eso, asi que si anda, avanti!
Saludos.


----------



## diegoss (Dic 4, 2007)

pero igual hay que tener cuidado yo arme uno para quemar , simil a los de las grabadoras de dvd , y lo conecte con su cto y no funcaba y yo no sabia que pasaba , hasta que de la nada me corto un examen de la escuela , resulta que si es infrarojo no ves el haz y es terriblemente peligroso


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 4, 2007)

jajajajajaja sigan inventando. Eso se advirtio en las primeras paginas de este post.
Saludos
PD: Puedes colgar una foto de tu lente?


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 29, 2007)

Ojo, porque tal vez con el hielo pase algo parecido a lo que pasa con el aire al hacer ozono, que se separan las moleculas de oxigeno O2 y forman ozono O3 el cual no es muy recomendable para la salud, si bien se usa para purificar y demás.


Salu2!


----------



## chris 2.0 (Ene 29, 2008)

holas, desarme un lector de cd vejito y le saque el laser es bien pequeno y tiene 3 terminales pero no se la configuracion, alguien la sabe     y como van conectadas, tambien en el esquema que pusieron al principio que numero de transistor se puede usar


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 29, 2008)

[quote="anthony123"CUIDADO CON ESTE TIPO DE DISPOSITIVOS:NO APUNTAR DIRECTA E INDIRECTAMENTE (ESPEJOS) A LOS OJOS O A PARTES SENSIBLES DEL CUERPO... ESTE DISPOSITIVO ES MERAMENTE INSTRUCTIVO.. NO ME HAGO RESPONSABLE POR LOS DAÑOS OCASIONADOS... PUEDE DEJAR CIEGA A UNA PERSONA...[/quote]

El transistor puede ser un 2N2222, 2N3904 o un Bc547!

Puedes probar con un tester en modo de prueba de diodos!


----------



## sarjasalc (Feb 14, 2008)

La verdad es que esta bastante interesante y se pueden realizar muchas aplicaciones con esto   
pero los accidentes pasan y no hagan nada de lo que se puedan arrepentir. recuerden que para trabajar con elementos peligrosos exixten normas minimas de seguridad y a mi concepto deberian tener un laboratorio especializado para realizar estas pruevas o almenos tomarse la molestia de investigar que equipos e infraestructura necesitan,  para que la fabriquen ustedes mismos. a mi concepto deberia ser una estructura totalmente cerrada de un material que sea inmune a el daño del laser y ustedes puedan monitoriar los efectos de este desde afuera sin presentar riesgo alguno podrian utilizar algo asi como la camara del pc para poder observar los efectos destructivos del laser. no les digo que no lo hagan porque se que la intriga es mucha pero cuidesen muchachos acuerdesen del dicho que  dice "que la curiosidad mato al gato" y no seria nada bueno que se lesionaran o lesionaran a otros por falta de responsabilidad ademas del cargo de conciencia que tendrian el resto de sus vidas porque les aseguro que perder un ojo no es nada bueno y de eso uno solo se da cuenta cuando le pasa.  pilas...........


----------



## ekio (Mar 17, 2008)

Cual es el cromoforo del laser que estais hablando?

en el enlace que habeis puesto de laser podemos tambien ver un neodimio YAG de 1064 nm cortando una lata de coca-cola, hay que entender que al neodimio YAG con su longitud de onda le gusta mucho el color rojo y de ahi q corte una lata de coca-cola.

Aunque suene fuera de contexto no esta mal saber que podemos quemar, cortar o destruir con cada tipo de laser...ya q entre otros comentarios he leido por ahi algo acerca de para cortar cobre, ese en concreto no le conozco.

saludos  

PD: un temilla sin duda muy bonito y con muchisimo contenido, cotilleare mas sobre las respuestas q se han emitido en este hilo.


----------



## ekio (Mar 17, 2008)

voy a corregir mi error de la anterior frase...

cual es la longitud de onda necesaria para atacar al cobre? con que mineral, gas, liquido o fusion?

saludos

PD: del post al q me refiero es a uno de los primeros q hacia referencia a crear algun laser para cortar cobre...es q no me los he leido todos y quizas os pueda perder.


----------



## sergio123mn (May 20, 2008)

ya se a dejado aparcado este tema con lo interesante k es? algien podria poner el video del principio k esta borrado del metacafe? saludos gente y aver si puedo acer algo yo tambien.. para empezar necesito un lector de cd asi k a buscar... jejeje


----------



## MaMu (May 31, 2008)

Ojo, a ver si Bush nos manda un virus al foro porque se piensa que hay armas de destruccitn masiva, osea de globos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2008)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Ojo, a ver si Bush nos manda un virus al foro porque se piensa que hay armas de destruccitn masiva, osea de globos.



¡ No me extrañaria, con los temas que andan posteando !

Cañon de Gauss
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/llama-elemento-14600/

Bomba P.E.M. (Pulso ElectroMagnetico)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/bomba-p-e-m-pulso-electromagnetico-10794/


----------



## Manonline (May 31, 2008)

Che el laser de "lectora de cd" puede ser de una lectora o tiene qe ser de una grabadora de cd?

gracias,
mano.


----------



## newnaf (Jul 18, 2008)

hola gente del foro... despues de tanto vuelvo

bueno.. ultimamente me ha vueltos las ganas de intentar desarrollar el ``laser destructor``
he investigado muy por arriba y si bien existen lasers capaces de cortar, pero solo a modo industrial y de unos cuantos miles.. lo cual queremos evitar no?
he echo pruebas con laser de impresoras ( impresoras laser de toner no?) con laser de tipo llavero ( rojo ) el verde no lo consigo, y he comparado con las temperaturas que se pueden alcanzar con el sol a modo de referencia.. en invierno pero con sol llegue a unos 300ºcentigrados mientras con el laser de impresora o cd llege a casi nada.. (sin variaciones) es verdad que es impresindible el uso de optica, un colimador, algo que concentre el haz del laser, o potencie el rayo en un punto especifico

ahora.. alguien lo ha probado con resultadossatisfactorios? tngo en mente utilizar unos cuantos lentes de grabadoras y lectoras y desarrollar la optica para dirigirlos a un punto.. pero alguien ya lo probo? es ovio que con el laser de una maquina de efectos de ilumionacion seria mas facil conseguir algun resultado.. esas comunes de 990mw o algo mas grande pero se me hace imposible conseguirlo.. he visto que las de modelo industrial no usan muchos lasers grandes enfocados sino que del orden de los 200mw, un par enfocados...

creo que ya alquien lo habra probado.. si tienen algun consejo seria bienvenido.. estoy armando un fresadora CNC y me gustria implementarlo.. se que diran como ya se hablo.. que pulverizar el cobre seria demasiado.. pero con llegar a lo optimo estaria bueno..
tengo una semana y poco mas. para jugar con esto...  

por lo de quedarme ciego nose preocupen.. ya casi lo estoy jajaj

un saludo gente.... suerte


----------



## guille8_ (Jul 20, 2008)

hola!, tengo una lectora de cds rota y queria aplicar su idea...lastima q al video no lo puedo ver, nose porque, si alguien es tan amable y me explica qe tendria que hacer para aumentar la potencia del laser le agradezco,
Suerte amigos y hasta la proxima.

P/D: Feliz dia!


----------



## newnaf (Jul 20, 2008)

hola guille8

lo hecho en esos lectores es sacar la resistencia que le limita la corr. quiza encuentres un pote.. ponlo en corto.. pero no es lo que se recomineda.. te va a durar poco y un laser de cd no tiene demasiada potencia como un dvr/rw o cd/rw


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2008)

Una treintena de jóvenes, cegados por rayos láser durante un concierto 

Moscú.- Una treintena de jóvenes sufrieron quemaduras en la retina de sus ojos por el impacto de rayos láser durante un concierto de música electrónica en la región de Vladímir, según informaciónrmaron hoy medios rusos. 

Algunos de los afectados han perdido hasta el 80 por ciento de la visión, capacidad que, al parecer, nunca recuperarán, según dijeron a la prensa fuentes hospitalarias. 

La tragedia ocurrió debido a que los haces de luz desprendidos por los cañones de láser fueron dirigidos por los organizadores contra la gente desde una distancia de varias decenas de metros, y no contra el cielo, como estaba previsto. 

El caso es que la lluvia que cayó el día del concierto "Aquamarina 4" obligó a cubrir la explanada y la zona de baile con una lona, por lo que los organizadores consideraron un sinsentido apuntar los cañones láser contra el cielo. 

Los presentes, en torno a un millar de personas, no fueron en ningún momento conscientes del peligro que suponía el impacto de los potentes haces de luz láser, por lo que en ningún momento protegieron sus ojos. 

Tras el concierto, que se celebraba cerca de la localidad de Kirzhach, muchos jóvenes se quejaron en sus blogs de internet sobre que los rayos láser inutilizaron sus cámaras digitales de foto y vídeo. 

Los familiares de los afectados han presentado denuncias ante la policía local y han adelantado que pedirán compensaciones económicas. 

No obstante, de momento la compañía organizadora no responde a las llamadas, mientras las autoridades locales afirman que nunca llegaron a recibir una solicitud de autorización para celebrar dicho evento, según el diario digital Gazeta.Ru. 

Mientras, Elena Gríshina, jefa del Hospital Oftalmológico de Moscú, dijo a la agencia Interfax que en esa clínica fueron ingresadas doce de las personas que asistieron al concierto y resultaron afectadas. 

Sin embargo, Gríshina indicó que esos doce pacientes no presentan quemaduras, sino hemorragias en el fondo del ojo y en la retina. 








L D (EFE) La tragedia ocurrió debido a que los haces de luz desprendidos por los cañones de láser fueron dirigidos por los organizadores contra la gente desde una distancia de varias decenas de metros, y no contra el cielo, como estaba previsto.







Edit:
Fuente:
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/sociedad/treintena/jovenes/rusos/pierde/parte/vision/ 
luz/laser/durante/concierto/elpepusoc/20080714elpepusoc_1/Tes


----------



## newnaf (Jul 21, 2008)

se fueron al carajo! perdon por la expresion,.,. pero hay que ser medio p.. dios!

no te preocupes fogonazo! no me voy a quedar ciego.. va.. mas de lo que estoy despues de que me explote un 2200x16 de un amplificador        cosas que pasan.. justo en la retina. 40% menos.. asi que me kedan 60% mas.. aja

NO  DE EN SERIO!

TENGAN CUIDADO!  no es un juguete..

saludos a todos.. cuidense..


que desgracia dios mio!


----------



## julitop (Jul 21, 2008)

no me voy a quedar ciego.. va.. mas de lo que estoy despues de que me explote un 2200x16 de un amplificador        cosas que pasan.. justo en la retina. 40% menos.. asi que me kedan 60% mas.. aja

NO  DE EN SERIO!

TENGAN CUIDADO!  no es un juguete..


Yo ya no corro riesgos con lo de quedarme ciego si lo hago.  En el ojo derecho, tuve conjuntivistis quimica (me revento una pila en el ojo) me corte la retina con una hoja (en la clase de geografia un compañero me tiro una hoja y justo me entro en el ojo) y tuve un derrame tipo ulcera (me clavaron una lapicera en la parte blaca del ojo) 

si todavia sigo viendo con todo lo q me paso (todo eso en mi ojo derecho!) no creo q esto me deje ciego jejeje

Fuera de joda con los lasers y la vista no se jode, con lo demas si
saludos


----------



## guille8_ (Jul 22, 2008)

Gracias Newnaf! pero si ponerlo en corto no es lo que se recomienda, no me queda otra si quiero hacerlo mas potente al lacer de la lectora de cds?
En caso de tener uno de cd/rw o dvd/rw sigo el mismo proceso?


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hola amigo..! Bueno fogonazo vas a tener que seguir metiendo mensajes de servicio publico como lo vienes haciendo porque veo que la gente NO aprende! ME dirijo a las personas de los ultimos post: Si son tan amables.. dirijan su raton medio grado hacia la derecha y podran encontrar una barrita con la capacidad de llevarlos a paginas anteriores.:! USENLA! De esta forma se daran cuenta que en las primeras paginas yo colgue un circuito y otro usuario coloco una imagen (tipo datasheet) del diodo laser "comun" que se encuentra en las lectoras de CD!

Tambien se habló sobre los colimadores y enfocadores opticos..!


----------



## guille8_ (Jul 22, 2008)

Bueno anthony me pareceria apropiado ser un poquito mas sutil con la gente, como yo, que hace 2 dias que se registro en el foro...tus mayusculas estan demas creo. Sin animos de ofender.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 22, 2008)

jejejeje esto es lo malo de un foro escrito! LA gente puede recibir el mensaje de muchas maneras..! Bueno che disculpame si te sentiste ofendido o reprimidoo    ! Mi intensión fue otra.. la de hacer enfasis en algunas palabras.:! De todas maneras date una vueltica por esas primeras paginas:..!


----------



## guille8_ (Jul 22, 2008)

Bueno anthony estas perdonado!    la verdad, tenes razon.
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 23, 2008)

que tienes en mente? Hacer un espirografo¿?


----------



## guille8_ (Jul 23, 2008)

Tenia en mente hacer que el laser llegue a cortar plasticos...como trabajo con ese tipo de materiales seria util para mas prolijidad, pero es solo una comodidad asi que voy a ver qe hago.
Saludos.


----------



## aprendis (Jul 26, 2008)

creo que seria muy bueno que bajaras el diagrama. porq yo no logro abrir el video


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 26, 2008)

digo si se pone una serie de laser paralelos y se los hace pasar por una lente digamos de 6 dioctrias, todos los laser caerian en el punto focal de la lente que en este caso es de 16cm, tambien se intencificaria en ese punto.
La pregunta es se suman las potencias de los laser, o se multiplican, o pasa alguna cosa rara.?

Tengo unos 30 cabezales de dvd para hacer algo. Saludos


----------



## aprendis (Jul 26, 2008)

karapalida..... eres un ocioso,,, pero a mi tambien me gustaria saber que pasaria.....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 26, 2008)

Para saber qué pasaria deberiamos recurrir a estudiar mucha optica en fisica, y reconocer los efectos de esa cantidad de lasers todos juntos.

lo q yo digo es que si se obtiene buena potencia podriamos usarlo para fabricar unos super amplificador de audio como los q hazzard describia, jejeje.

che, en realidad con lasers se ha logrado fusion y fision atomica asi, se deben poder lograr enormes potencias.


saludos.


----------



## aprendis (Jul 26, 2008)

me gustaria q deskrgaran el diagram... lo q pasa es q yo no he podido ver el video.....


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 27, 2008)

Psss haz la prueba! Eso si, la seguridad primero.:! Trata de crear un minibunker del cual controlaras los lasers! Si tienes termometro.. trata de probar a que temperatura lleva el laser diferentes objetos y tambien, usa dispositivos de control de potencia (un trt y un potenciometro lineal..)


----------



## dgg006 (Ago 10, 2008)

esto es justo lo que estoy buscando. porfavor, alguien puede subir el diagrama porque el video no esta mas...

el diagrama que busco es para hacerlo con el lente de una (valga la rebundancia) lectora de CD.


----------



## javi_gu (Dic 24, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy novato en este foro.

He visto este hilo por casualidad y pensando me dije...Que tengo varios punteros láser verde y rojo de 5mw, 50mw y 80mw y buscando en internet he encontrado algunas modificaciones para hacerlos trabajar a sobrecarga pero en los míos no tienen resistor ajustable y no se que resistencia debería modificar.
En algunos la resistencia está en la entrada del diodo, en los míos el diodo esta conectado a un transistor y en la base hay una de 1,2 ohmios, sabéis cual debería ajustar?
Aqui unas fotos de los míos: 
salu2
Javi_gu

Mas grandes, Enlace A imageshack: http://profile.imageshack.us/user/javi_gu/images/detail/#186/otrolaser80mwqr1.jpg

Y otros
Mas grandes, Enlace A imageshack: http://profile.imageshack.us/user/javi_gu/images/detail/#186/milaser80mwfd9.jpg[/img]


----------



## Guest (Dic 24, 2008)

javi_gu dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, soy novato en este foro.
> 
> He visto este hilo por casualidad y pensando me dije...Que tengo varios punteros láser verde y rojo de 5mw, 50mw y 80mw y buscando en internet he encontrado algunas modificaciones para hacerlos trabajar a sobrecarga pero en los míos no tienen resistor ajustable y no se que resistencia debería modificar.
> En algunos la resistencia está en la entrada del diodo, en los míos el diodo esta conectado a un transistor y en la base hay una de 1,2 ohmios, sabéis cual debería ajustar?
> ...



Haciendo eso quemas el diodo si o si a los 5 minutos.


----------



## javi_gu (Dic 24, 2008)

Gracias Hemp, lo tengo en cuenta por que voy a sobre dimensionar el casquillo del diodo añadiendo una pieza de aluminio para mejorar la disipación, pero no se que resistencia debo modificar para sacar mas corriente, he visto que se puede conseguir hasta 200-250mw, claro esta que hay que evitar el calentamiento excesivo del diodo.
salu2
Javi_gu


----------



## Guest (Dic 24, 2008)

javi_gu dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Hemp, lo tengo en cuenta por que voy a sobre dimensionar el casquillo del diodo añadiendo una pieza de aluminio para mejorar la disipación, pero no se que resistencia debo modificar para sacar mas corriente, he visto que se puede conseguir hasta 200-250mw, claro esta que hay que evitar el calentamiento excesivo del diodo.
> salu2
> Javi_gu



Si no te importa lo mas minimo la vida util del compuesto mineral del diodo, dejate de chorradas y pilla una celula peltier. Para darle mas chicha al diodo sacalo tal cual y hazle tu propia minifuente para sobretensionarlo, andar cambiando una resitencia en estos casos... Sale mejor controlarlo con un potenciometro y saber exactamente cuanto le estas metiendo en cada momento, ten en cuenta que estos componentes son muy "pijos" (delicados), a la minima que te pases adios diodo.

Ves testando hasta que veas cambio de coloracion en el puntero, eso significara que estas llegando muy al limite.


----------



## javi_gu (Dic 24, 2008)

Pues si, tienes razón pero quería probarlos antes de liarme con una fuente y enfriarlos con una peltier.

Luego comprar otros lapices que son baratos o unos diodos laser.

Por cierto sabes de algún esquema para la fuente, que también tendrá que tener chicha para alimentar una peltier que creo que anda por los 3-4 Amp.

He visto hace una semanas unos esquemas pero no logro recordar en que foro.


----------



## Guest (Dic 24, 2008)

javi_gu dijo:
			
		

> Pues si, tienes razón pero quería probarlos antes de liarme con una fuente y enfriarlos con una peltier.
> 
> Luego comprar otros lapices que son baratos o unos diodos laser.
> 
> ...



Los peltier segun la potencia, pero yo creo que directamente a un transformadorr de 12V de estos de 3€ ya tiran tan ricamente, en cuanto a la fuente... multimetro, hoja de papel, lapiz, 7805, algun zender a 2'7 y potenciometro. Porque si no mal recuerdo como le metas mas de 3'3 al diodo lo mandas al otro barrio.

Tio, ya puestos, hace poco en estos foros alguien dijo como hacer un laser de pulso de CO2 de 5W con un bote de mermelada y poco mas ¿para lo que quieres no te saldria mas rentable?


----------



## javi_gu (Dic 25, 2008)

He visto un circuito que detallo, que opinais?:
Es un Limitador de corriente, o generador de corriente constante 


http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/9922/driver2fn5.jpg
C1, R1 y D1 han de conectarse lo más cerca del diodo y son para proteger (sobre todo el diodo) de polaridades inversas y picos de corriente.

El circuito funciona de la siguiente manera: Comenzamos suponiendo que el cursor del potenciómetro está completamente hacia arriba.
La corriente pasa por el diodo y atraviesa el MOSFET llegando a la resistencia de 15 ohm. Ahí provoca una caída de tensión. Esa tensión va al transisto Q2 que, según el grado de polarización, va tirando a masa en más o menos
cantidad, la tensión del Gate en el MOSFET (Vgs).

Cuando el transistor se encuentra saturado, la puerta del MOSFET queda sin polarizar, cortando la corriente.
La corriente que se obtiene en éste punto es  I = Vsat / 15ohm

Donde Vsat es la tensión de saturación de Q2, normalmente 0.7V. Podemos decir entonces que I = 47mA

Si la carga en éste caso el diodo tiende a consumir menos de 47mA, Q2 quedará menos polarizado -al caer menos mV en R2, dejando pasar más tensión a la puerta del MOSFET, haciéndolo conducir más y aumentando la corriente de drenador.

Si la carga intenta superar los 47mA, Q2 entrará en saturación, poniendo la puerta a masa -prácticamente a masa impidiendo que siga ofreciendo corriente. Con el potenciómetro en el extremo inferior, Q2 saturará cuando la tensión en R3 sea de 0.7V.  
Con la Ley de Ohm en la mano, la I máxima que ofrece el circuito será de:
Ir3 = Vsat / R3 = 0.7 / 3k3 = 212 uA
Vr2 = Ir3 * (RV1 + R3) = 212uA * (10K + 3K3) = 2.82V
Imax = Vr2 / R2 = 2.82 / 15 = 188 mA.

Una vez montado, no es conveniente ponerle un diodo láser por si hay algún problema con el montaje.
Lo que se debe hacer es conectar seis leds rojos en paralelo y en serie con éstos, un diodo 1N4007. Los leds en paralelo podrán consumir hasta unos 150mA y al poner el diodo en serie, hacemos que la caída de tensión (2.2 + 0.7) se asemeje a la de un diodo láser.
Una vez conectado, midiendo en R2 y despejando que I = VR2 / 15 , ajustaremos el potenciómetro a la intensidad deseada y entonces sí conectaremos el diodo láser.


----------



## javi_gu (Dic 31, 2008)

He visto una información que puede ser interesante para los que quieran refrigerar los diodos laser...

Una empresa norteamericana ha conseguido integrar la tecnología de refrigeración de las células Peltier en los propios chips, logrando así un sistema de refrigeración mucho menos engorrosa que los tradicionales grandes sistemas de refrigeración de este tipo.

Nextreme Inc., ha desarrollado un sistema para integrar este principio de refrigeración en los propios chips a través de una película térmica llamada “flip-chip” y que no hace más que añadir puntos de contacto de cobre en la superficie de la die del procesador.

mas información


----------



## javi_gu (Dic 31, 2008)

He visto una información que puede ser interesante para los que quieran refrigerar los diodos laser...

Una empresa norteamericana ha conseguido integrar la tecnología de refrigeración de las células Peltier en los propios chips, logrando así un sistema de refrigeración mucho menos engorrosa que los tradicionales grandes sistemas de refrigeración de este tipo.

Nextreme Inc., ha desarrollado un sistema para integrar este principio de refrigeración en los propios chips a través de una película térmica llamada “flip-chip” y que no hace más que añadir puntos de contacto de cobre en la superficie de la die del procesador.











mas información


----------



## thomasezequiel (Ene 1, 2009)

En teoría la r3 de los láser permite que la juntura no se dañe y el láser funcione si la puenteas o destruyes destruirás la juntura de unión lo que hará que se destruya el láser.... Solo para el caso de láser diodicos o por juntura...


----------



## javi_gu (Ene 6, 2009)

Gracia Thomasezequiel, pero el driver que tiene este laser también incorpora un control del fotodiodo, voy a probar con un regulador de corriente basado en el lm317 y hacer un seguimiento de la corriente del laser.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 6, 2009)

Realmente pense que iba a encontrar algo de mas calidad en este tema pero lo que veo es mucha falta de conocimientos y conceptos erroneos... si les interesa algun tema busquen en la red para aprender  No quiero que se me ofenda nadie pero para saber algo hay que estudiarlo antes.


----------



## javi_gu (Ene 7, 2009)

Lamento Fernando que no hayas encontrado mas calidad en este hilo, pero cada uno aporta lo que puede o lo que sabe por eso es un foro.
Los que menos conocimiento tienen... preguntan.
Los que mas saben...aportan. Y con este sistema todos aprendemos un poco mas y corregimos los conceptos erróneos y falta de conocimientos.

Quizás seas Ingeniero o Físico pero...Que aportas tú, en este hilo con este comentario?

Comentarios despectivos como el tuyo, no favorece ni ayuda en los foros y además ofende a los que tenemos menos conocimiento que tú.
Salu2
Javi_gu


----------



## El nombre (Ene 7, 2009)

javi_gu dijo:
			
		

> Lamento Fernando que no hayas encontrado mas calidad en este hilo, pero cada uno aporta lo que puede o lo que sabe por eso es un foro.
> Los que menos conocimiento tienen... preguntan.
> Los que mas saben...aportan. Y con este sistema todos aprendemos un poco mas y corregimos los conceptos erróneos y falta de conocimientos.
> 
> ...



Totalmente deacuerdo. Aunque parece mentira que yo lo diga.
De no ver nivel en un tema sale más barato quedarse callado. De ver un concepto erroneo interesa aportar donde está el error. o quedarse callado.
Saludos


----------



## thomasezequiel (Ene 7, 2009)

fernandoae.. Deja las críticas y si sabes mucho !aporta mucho¡ y la soberbia no te lleva a nada. y no se es ingeniero solo por el titulo sino también por la humildad y respeto.  En las hojas de características de leds y láser figuran las corrientes de trabajo y tensiones. Y javi_gu me parece buena la idea del lm317....


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 7, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Realmente pense que iba a encontrar algo de mas calidad en este tema pero lo que veo es mucha falta de conocimientos y conceptos erroneos... si les interesa algun tema busquen en la red para aprender  *No quiero que se me ofenda nadie pero para saber algo hay que estudiarlo antes*.


No lo dijo de mala manera, pero realmente yo tambien acabo de leer todo el post y no encontre mucho, hay demaciadas preguntas y pocas respuestas.  

A mi tambien me interesa mucho este tema de los lasers, tengo varias lectoras/grabadoras de CD/DVD. Por le momento me dedicare a investigar mas en la web. Luego voy compartiendo la información aca.

Saludos.

EDIT:http://www.nopuedocreer.com/quelohayaninventado/3547/contruye-tu-propia-espada-laser/
Aqui encontre un video relacionado al tema.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 8, 2009)

"pero realmente yo tambien acabo de leer todo el post y no encontre mucho, hay demasiadas preguntas y pocas respuestas"

Fue por eso que lo dije y les aclaro que con 21 años no soy ingeniero... pero le dedico mucho tiempo a la electronica porque me gusta y lo tengo como un hobby.

Gracias por lo de soberbio, lo tomo como un cumplido.


----------



## javi_gu (Ene 8, 2009)

*"pero realmente yo tambien acabo de leer todo el post y no encontre mucho, hay demasiadas preguntas y pocas respuestas" *

Exactamente esto es la esencia de los Foros, cada uno aporta lo que sabe incluyendo errores que luego se corrige por los interlocutores mas experimentados, conceptos básicos o extensos, opiniones, etc. Pero lo importante es compartir los conocimientos con los demás, así todos aprendemos un poco mas.

Yo personalmente participo en muchos foros y no sólo de electrónica, también de otras materias y francamente se aprende mucho.

Los foros son un tipo de reunión donde distintas personas conversan en torno a un tema de interés común. Es, esencialmente, una técnica de comunicación, realizada en grupos, con base en un contenido de interés general que genere una "discusión".

Técnica de dinámica de grupos que consiste en una reunión de personas donde se aborda de manera informaciónrmal un tema de actualidad ante un auditorio que, a menudo, puede intervenir o no en la discusión. 

El objetivo del foro es conocer las opiniones sobre un tema concreto.

    * Libre expresión de ideas y opiniones de los integrantes.
    * Permite la discusión de cualquier tema.
    * Es informaciónrmal (casi siempre).
    * Generalmente se realiza el foro a continuación de una actividad de interés común, un experimento.
    * Puede constituir también la parte final de una mesa redonda, simposio, etc.
    * De acuerdo con la actividad anterior, la técnica se llama foro-debate.
    * Formula una pregunta concreta y estimulante referida al tema.
    * Distribuye el uso de la palabra.
    * Controla la participación espontánea, imprevisible y heterogénea de un público numeroso y desconocido.

En definitiva se agradece muchísimo cuando un participante aporta una idea o una corrección.
No es de recibo hacer comentarios críticos que al final no aporta NADA y puede ofender al que menos conocimiento tiene.


----------



## Mushito (Ene 8, 2009)

Con un puntero láser no se hace nada por que la potencia es mínima, pero con un led de quemador de CD si se puede.
P.D. si alguien quiere mas cumplidos, estoy muy dispuesto dárselos.
http://www.kabytes.com/curiosidades/convierte-una-linterna-en-un-laser-quemador/


----------



## deniel144 (Ene 8, 2009)

iba caminando y justo se me atraviesa un grabador de CD la suerte mia y bueno vi el post y me decidi a hacer un laser destructivo con el diagrama  que esta en el post numero 3 ahora no pasara nada si el transistor lo reemplazo por un bd135 es que eso tengo a mano(ya reconoci el anodo del catodo)

saludos


----------



## javi_gu (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola Deniel,

Yo estoy probandolo con este regulador de corriente y con un diodo de 80mw he sacado 165mw.


D1: 1n4001
15R de 1w.
Es recomendable añadir un disipador en el diodo por que no debe calentarse, con un trozo cuadrado de aluminio de 25x25x25mm con un taladro en el centro de 10mm o del diametro del tubo colimador que cubre el diodo laser.

Quiero hacer unas pruebas con una celula pelttier de 15x15m y elevar la corriente del diodo y ya os contaré la potencia que saco.

Para Mushito...
El puntero a que me refiero es de 80mw y he podido sacar 165mw. y si se puede quemar papel, plastico de color negro a una distancia de +- 5cmm, no lo he probado con mas corriente por si se jode el diodo y por que no tiene referencia el diodo y no se cual es para buscar el datasheet.
Cuando pueda buscare algún grabador dvd para probarl el diodo.


----------



## cesartm (Ene 18, 2009)

Chequen esto:

YouTube - Laser Flashlight Hack!


----------



## deniel144 (Ene 28, 2009)

aquí un laser bien especial con un disipador y etapa de potencia   (como sera modificado ) http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10096


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 28, 2009)

En esa pagina si que hay ofertas muuyy interesantes (leds de alta potencia y lasers sobre todo)..
Ahora viene mi pregunta... como carajo(perdon x la expresion) es el tema de los envios gratuitos? es algo que no entiendo y me intriga MUCHO, dice worldwide free shiping... pero sera asi o hay que pagar aduana o algo por el estilo?
Alguien alguna vez comprò ahi?


----------



## Guest (Ene 29, 2009)

deniel144 dijo:
			
		

> aquí un laser bien especial con un disipador y etapa de potencia   (como sera modificado ) http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10096




Bua, 84 pavazos, como no lo necesites para movidas de laboratorio esos 50-100mW en verde salen por un riñon, en la misma pagina encuentras diodos verdes de 50mW a 15$.

Fernandoae, los evios gratuitos son porque hacen envios masivos, mientras no te pases de una onza (creo) te lo envian en un sobre y les sale gratis porque deven tener algun tipo de contrato con correos, como las empresas. Aca muchas empresas compran su "estampa postal" que es un matasellos con un numero y codigo de barras que lee la maquina separadora de cartas y que identifica la carta como "mandada desde la empresa X", el ordenador recurre a una base de datos y se procede al envio; la empresa X paga una cantidad XXX al mes a correos para no tener que poner sellos y correos les facilita el matasellos, asi la empresa puede mandar 100000 cartas al dia y no se tiene que preocupar de costes postales ni de andar chupando 100000 sellos. Solo le pasan el matasellos y al buzon.

Supongo que haran lo mismo pero aprovechandose del limite de peso del sobre para hacer envios gratuitos en articulos lijeros.


----------



## akitolong (Feb 1, 2009)

bueno amigo soy nuevo aqui, pero quiero decirle que el mos muestra información nesesaria para la contrucion del laser, de pronto lo unico que le falta alvertir sobre el calentamiento del led, deben utilizar un buen dicipador si van a matener mucho tiempo encendido el lacer.

yo evisto por internet videos de estos pequenoños laseres de baja potencia cortando acrilico como mantequilla, asi que estos laser tienes gran potencia y son funcionales para el corte o marcado de algunos materiales.

otra coas que se me ocurre mara el corte de metales (claro de bajo espesor) de realisar un acoplamiento de de varios laser de baja potencia, acoplarlo de tal manera que cada laser se encutre en un mismo punto. para ser sinsero esta idea me a dado muchas vueltas en mi pequeño craneo y me parece pocible, ademas si solo puedo hacer que corte en linea recta me dare por buen servido.

OJO mucha proctecion, y no piensen que pueden realizar sirujias laseres de bajo costo con este laser JEJEJEJE


----------



## javi_gu (Feb 4, 2009)

Mensaje para Fernandoae...

No recomiendo a nadie comprar en dealextrem a menos que tengais muuuucha pacienciaaaa.

Por que? por que tardan una eternidad en enviar algo.

Yo pedi un material (Led de potencia) el día 6 de enero y hoy me han confirmado la salida del material o sease otros diez días mas por correo desde china (total 40 dias).

Si tenesi paciencia...Vale, pero si no...mas vale pedir por ebay que demoran entre 10-15 días todo el proceso, desde que pagas hasta que recibes, comprobado.
salu2


----------



## JuLiN110 (Feb 5, 2009)

encontre este link y se los paso no lo creia pero esto si es algo serio 


YouTube - laser burn diode coherent 94260000C by cyril labeste


----------



## javi_gu (Feb 5, 2009)

> Yo pedi un material (Led de potencia) el día 6 de enero y hoy me han confirmado la salida del material o sease otros diez días mas por correo desde china (total 40 dias).



Se me olvidó comentar que estoy en españa


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 6, 2009)

un laser es un rayo de fotones qaltamente acelerados entre dos placas ya sean espejadas o electromagneticas.

los fotones se crean cuando un electron es retirado de la orbita de su átomo y al volver, desarrolla la energia necesaria para crear un foton.

esos fotones son acelerados al chocas millones de veces entre 2 placas tomando asi una energia sufiente como para llegado el momento escapar de una de las placas.

ese rayo uede tener intensidades muy altas y lo q hace es desprender particulas de los objetos q estan frente suyo.

si va a un ojo humano le va quemando las celulas de la retina generando puntos negros
hasta que t deja ciego.

hay q tener cuidado con estas cositas.

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 6, 2009)

Si asi nos chamuyas a nosotros no me imagino lo que haces con las mujeres! JAJAJA


----------



## javi_gu (Feb 16, 2009)

> Yo pedí un material (Led de potencia) el día 6 de enero y hoy me han confirmado la salida del material o sease otros diez días mas por correo desde china (total 40 dias).



Pues suma y sigue...

Hoy es 16 de febrero y ayer recibí 2 artículos de DealExtreme pero los otros cinco que faltan.... uno salio ayer de china...los otros 3 los han recibido hoy en dealextreme y el que falta esta pendiente de recibirlos del supplier.
O sease dos meses, menudo servicio el de DealExtreme.............


----------



## bruno_2.0 (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqeu...ante-con-moneda).html&feature=player_embedded


----------



## transistor_pnp (Abr 16, 2009)

tngo un laser de 1mw al cual le omiti un resistensia q tiene i llega como a 500 metros de algcanse. eso si me duro 5 minutos prendido


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 16, 2009)

Un puntero de 1mW normalmente llega a una distancia de 500Mts


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 17, 2009)

esta barbaro el ultimo videito.

se pasa de la raya.

tengo varios lectograbadores viejos, voy a ver q consigo crear.

espero q algun monstruito destructor de objetos.

saludos.


----------



## transistor_pnp (Abr 18, 2009)

ei les comento q yo tnia la playstation 3 i se me callo y se me rompiomrio toda :x  pero voi a ver si le puedo sacar eel diodo "bluray" a zul   espero me  ande...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 18, 2009)

miren amigos, entre ayer y hoy desarme 2 lectograbadoras de CD y obtuve los lasers de cada una.

le coloque el voltaje y todo como dice en el ulltimo video posteado, pero ni anda el láser.

no sé si estan quemados o q hice mal.

yo veo q el muchacho desarma otra cosa y no sé q es...

no entiendo el inglés cuando lo hablan así de rápido.

si alguien hizo esa linterna con láser, q explota el globito que me tire unos datos.

pleaseeeeeeeee.


----------



## arra007 (Ene 21, 2010)

hola en el video anterior no usan el laser del quemador usan otro aqui dejo el video pero con traducciona al español bueno  con subtitulos en español pero ayudan mucho a entenderlo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-h-3CZSHOo&feature=related
espero les sirva y si lo logran hacer con el laser del dvd me podrian decir como hacerlo xfas
gracias

por cierto no puedo ver el primer video posteado alguien podria enviarlo de nuevo ?

Vale la pena aclarar que esta reemplazando el diodo laser de un puntero LASER por el del DVD.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 16, 2010)

Siempre me gusto comprobar las cosas que se ven por ahi.., hay mucho hoax.. justo llego a mi mesa de reparacion un DVD WR del 2007 no esta identificada la velocidad y la marca es: "super multi" Como esta quemada toda la pc por una suba de alta tension me la dejaron para que la tire.. antes de ello, desarme el DVD wr a ver si esto del puntero quema como se ve en el video..

En principio el led es de 1/3 del tamaño que se ve en el video.. lo probe sin la lente y es una luz potente difusa... le apoye la misma lente que viene en el equipo y enfoca a 1 cm aprox.. y quemando!.. madera como si fuera lupa con el sol..

Quizas con otra lente de larga distancia y que arme el foco como se ve en el video hace lo mismo. Con 3 volts calienta y lo deje en la capsula que viene para un uso mas prolongado deberia tener algun disipador.

Mas alla de que 1 cm no parezca mucho como para explotar el globo, prender fosforos.. me parecio interesante hacer algun reciclado con un scanner viejo que uno tiene la mecanica de dos ejes..

Se podria hacer un soft con control de los motores paso a paso para cortar un papel, hacer dibujos, o hasta ploteados.. paso la posta...


*Sigo:* Agarre un puntero laser quemado que uno siempre guarda.. y le quite el armazon con la lente, apoye el laser y enfoca ahora y quema a unos 5cm! muy finito.. terrible intensidad me quedo la vista como flasheado..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2010)

gonpa dijo:


> holas me intereso mucho el tema este de los laser mas aya de q soy locos de las armas y fabrico unas cuantas bombas temporizadas jeje bueno encerio me intereso por que yo tengo muchos problemas ala hora de cortas las placas ala medida de mi pcb y tengo una guillotina pero si o si rompe el costado cuando la usas .entonces se me ocurrio fabricar algo con un laser de lectora algo lo suficiente potente para cortar prolija la placa ni mas ni menos seria muy profecional y quedaria bien no lo creen?
> 
> 
> 
> si alguien se anima q m diga como hago la circuiteria y demas q yo lo armo que dicen se animan



yo  también uso guillotina para cortar las planchas grandes y para que no se quiebren ay que calentarla un poco con un soplete de esos para colocar membranas en los techos,asi por mas desafilada que este tu guillotina salen perfectas ,


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 15, 2010)

Se podría intensificar el poder del haz del laser con una lupa, como sucede con los rayos del sol. O sea, colimar el laser con la lupa.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 15, 2010)

Si, sin colimar no hace nada..


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 15, 2010)

A tener en mano una lupa y un puntero laser... yo lo tengo alimentado con un cargador de baterias de celular de 5v. Voy a ver si puedo hacer un agujero en la pared para observar en el interior del baño de mujeres con este metodo... jajajaajaj.


----------



## RobertRoig (May 31, 2010)

de toda la vida... con un cristal triangular, le enfocas 2 lasers por cada costado, y por el 3ero, si todo va bien, te sale un haz de luz la suma de los 2 que tenias...


----------



## jalva (Jun 1, 2010)

... y si se usa pwm...? pregunto... no se podría incrementar el rendimiento del laser sin poner en peligro su vida útil? 
( pero cuidando los ojos ehhh..!)


----------



## flaviosblanco (Jul 9, 2010)

Guau, esta genial el tema del laser, voy a reciclar unas cuantas lectoras de cd que me quedaron, y ya convenci a mi hermano que es tecnico optico para que me ayude, vamos a ver que conseguimos mesclando las dos profesiones y les cuento


----------



## MGustavo (Jul 18, 2010)

Che no se debería postear el circuito este, es muy peligroso, y no va a faltar alguno que le queme el ojo a alguien. Además que no aporta ningún conocimiento, fabricarlo no es ninguna ciencia. A lo sumo quien entienda electrónica que lo haga, pero bueno, que se mencione, no que se muestre el paso por paso para hacerlo.

*PELIGROSO: NO APUNTAR A LOS OJOS*

PD: Creo que en el foro se mencionó de un proyecto de licencia libre, para la fabricación de una cortadora con Laser. El láser tiene una potencia superior a 100W.

Saludos!


----------



## calllife (Ago 6, 2010)

hola comunidad de electronicos, necesito hacer un proyecto para la univerdidad y como idea primaria quiero hacer un generador de pulsos electromagneticos, si me pueden ayudar con planos para poder desarrolarlo por favor.......


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 6, 2010)

calllife dijo:


> hola comunidad de electronicos, necesito hacer un proyecto para la univerdidad y como idea primaria quiero hacer un generador de pulsos electromagneticos, si me pueden ayudar con planos para poder desarrolarlo por favor.......



Que tiene que ver el culo con la corbata? o sea?


----------

